# Lady loses rent to surge, goes to crowd funding



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/02/be...+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

*26-Year-Old Successfully Crowd Funds To Pay For Her $362 Halloween Uber *
CAROLINE MOSS

http://www.businessinsider.com/wome...aign=Feed:+businessinsider+(Business+Insider)


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> *26-Year-Old Successfully Crowd Funds To Pay For Her $362 Halloween Uber *
> CAROLINE MOSS
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/women-raises-362-to-pay-for-uber-ride-2014-11?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed: businessinsider (Business Insider)


Suckers - every single person who funded this person is a sucker. Maybe I should crowdfund my Uber/Lyft expenses? Who wants to pay for my gas to drive people around for a year?


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Suckers - every single person who funded this person is a sucker.


The people who funded her are prolly part of her social circle.


DjTim said:


> Maybe I should crowdfund my Uber/Lyft expenses? Who wants to pay for my gas to drive people around for a year?


Crowd Funding may not work out for an Uber Driver:
http://www.gofundme.com/luisuber

But it can't hurt either:
http://www.gofundme.com/SarahLyft


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Suckers - every single person who funded this person is a sucker. Maybe I should crowdfund my Uber/Lyft expenses? Who wants to pay for my gas to drive people around for a year?


Only if I can also pay your rent for the year.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Goober said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/02/be-smarter-than-that-uber-users/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed: Techcrunch (TechCrunch)&utm_content=FaceBook


Good to see that it is not only the drivers that Uber makes homeless


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Suckers - every single person who funded this person is a sucker. Maybe I should crowdfund my Uber/Lyft expenses? Who wants to pay for my gas to drive people around for a year?


Clearly a con job, she got away with even more loot!


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Lucky driver


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Suckers - every single person who funded this person is a sucker. Maybe I should crowdfund my Uber/Lyft expenses? Who wants to pay for my gas to drive people around for a year?


So you think that $360 bucks for a twenty minute ride is fair????

Are you saying that this poor girl is not paying her "fair share"???


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

floridog said:


> So you think that $360 bucks for a twenty minute ride is fair????
> 
> Are you saying that this poor girl is not paying her "fair share"???


This girl had to verify the surge amount. Doesn't she bear most (if not all) of the responsibility?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

floridog said:


> So you think that $360 bucks for a twenty minute ride is fair????


No, it was her "fare"!! Get it? ROFL!!!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

*clicks* "Fare estimate"
_Wow that's high! Maybe I'll take the subway._
Doesn't cry to the internet to make it all better and subsidize her glamorous and important life of getting shitfaced downtown.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

if this ride was a non surge ride.assuming it is in los angeles at $1.1o per mile. and assuming the uber car is on the freeway going at 60mph
a 20 min ride roughly would cost her $24 with 20 miles driven. after ubers cut and -$1 safe riders fee - $3 gas assuming its a hybrid.
driver is left with roughly $15 profit. well if this girl believes $15 is fair , you bet your a** the surcharge rate is also fair.
at age 26 if you still haven't learnt to spend wisely i am sorry but you will need a lot more of these crowd fund pages.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> The people who funded her are prolly part of her social circle.
> 
> Crowd Funding may not work out for an Uber Driver:
> http://www.gofundme.com/luisuber
> ...


I guess it helps to be female.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

She made almost $600.00 crying about this on GoFundMe - unreal... _*starts thinking up how I can use that site...*_


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not at all impressed. She was given fair warning and had the ability for a fare quote. As a general rule, I have no sympathy for people who have surge regret.


----------

